# Dr. appt tomorrow what type of questions do I ask?



## Hallenback1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello all  I feel I should know a lot more about thyroid disease than I do considering it does run pretty strong on both sides of my family.

I have not been feeling well for about a year. Foggy, exhaustion, weight gain, dry eye etc.

I have a Dr. Appointment on Thursday. From what I can decipher from my lab results and trying to understand what it all means, I think I am considered borderline? Please give me your opinions and suggestions. Thank you so much for your time. JEN 

Test Name

Results

Reference Range

Lab

BASOPHILS

0.5

%

T3, TOTAL

91

76-181 ng/dL

T4, FREE

0.8

0.8-1.8 ng/dL

TSH

2.21

0.4-4.5 mIU/L

Reference Range
> or = 20 Years 0.40-4.50

T3, FREE

2.3

2.3-4.2 pg/mL


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are full blown hypo. Even thought your results are in range, they are so low, it's barely registering.

You should ask to be put on thyroid medication, to have a thyroid ultrasound, and you should ask him/her for additional bloodwork to test for thyroid antibodies.

Good luck!


----------



## Hallenback1 (Sep 27, 2016)

The truth is I am just relieved that my blood work revealed something. I have pushed myself this year to the point of not being able to do it anymore. Thank you for your input. I really want to be as proactive as I can and get moving in a direction that helps me feel better.

THANK YOU JOPLIN1975


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with joplin. In particular, be prepared to focus on your Free T3 and Free T4 results. Some doctors ONLY look at TSH, and technically, your TSH is fine (and by that, I mean in range, which is all many doctors want to see). Your Free T3 and Free T4 are barely registering in range. I feel best when both of those results are in the upper part of the range.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi! I am new here too, just wanted to post that before my surgery (which was needed because of nodules in my thyroid, not because of my lab results), mine were pretty much the same as yours. FT4 was 0.8 (range 0.8-1.8) and TSH was 2.04 (range 0.40-4.5). At the time they told me I was fine, I was within range. Now that I'm on meds getting balanced, *I know* I was not fine. I felt pretty awful, and now as I start to work with a different doctor, she thinks I may have been dealing with some adrenal stuff then as well because of my low thyroid levels. I don't know a lot about it though.

So great you are working on informing yourself so you can ask good questions and make educated choices!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hypo, hypo, hypo!! Definitely ask to be put on medication so you can start feeling better again.


----------



## Hallenback1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Finally got into an Endo last month... saw him today to review the additional blood work he ordered and he says nothing that is going on with me has to do with my Thyroid..... WAIT... that it's Menopause...... come back in three months because my TSH is trending up. Honestly I am so frustrated..... I am going back to my primary with my latest blood work and see if she will treat me. Update BW in Signature.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hallenback1 said:


> Finally got into an Endo last month... saw him today to review the additional blood work he ordered and he says nothing that is going on with me has to do with my Thyroid..... WAIT... that it's Menopause...... come back in three months because my TSH is trending up. Honestly I am so frustrated..... I am going back to my primary with my latest blood work and see if she will treat me. Update BW in Signature.


Unfortunately, endo's alot of the time do not diagnose despite your obvious hypo symptoms and confirming hypo labs.

Did your primary refer you to the endo? If so, you may want to find a different primary to follow up with as you will likely get the same answer.

Keep a tracking sheet of lab's - dates, results and ranges along with a brief symptom list. Most primary doctors will treat hypothyroid without forcing you to see an endo. Be sure to ask the primary doc for exactly what you want, over and over until you get it. Many of us have had to see several doctors before finding one to treat us properly.

BTW... Your high cholesterol may be a result of your being in a hypo state. My cholesterol always elevates when I am hypo.


----------



## Hallenback1 (Sep 27, 2016)

My Primary I love and she did not recommend him. I do think I am going to follow up with her to see if she will step up and treat me. TY


----------

